# Remote Codes for PVR721



## x013573 (Nov 24, 2002)

Are there any additional remote codes for the PVR721. I'm trying to control my Sony Home Theater system, model # DAV-C770. None of the codes in the user guide work. I have an older Sony system that works with my PVR501, but I can't control the new system with the 721.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Go figure. My Sony receiver is like two years old and the remote won't control it either.


----------

